# Flies



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Any suggestions about a fly repellent for the goats? I hate to spritz them with a spray, since that's their punishment.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Chickens. I keep a few chickens and don't feed them most of the year so they catch bugs. They can snatch flies right out of the air.

They are bit much to manage on the trail though.
In those situations a grandkid with a stinky diaper keeps the flies off the goats ;-)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear skin so soft works very well vs flies. Its from Avon.


----------



## Rift (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been using "fly preditors" for a few years now. They seem to make a huge difference in the pasture--IMO, well worth the $ (about $100/season for our 3 goats). On the trail, I use horse products and spray them in my hand or on a cloth to rub on them. I have more problems with mosquitos on the trail.


----------

